
Russia is strong-arming Apple into getting access to its user data - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-russia-is-strong-arming-apple-vladimir-putin-time-cook-2019-2
======
_bxg1
Disappointing. I can understand having to cave in China, but Russia is a much
smaller market and Apple could've afforded to take a stand.

~~~
java-man
NSA needs access to the top government officials via their iphones.

